# They should do a TOCA Touring Cars Game!



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Watching Touring Cars today i do miss the old TOCA Touring Cars game It was a fab game and they should release a new game! It was the kind of game that you could really get your teeth into when racing and a bit on contact too!:thumb:

Is there anything like it nowadays?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah I remember that! first game with proper dynamics. Grid is pretty good. by no means a sim but its good fun.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I used to love TOCA2 on the xbox.. The open wheel racing was immense!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the closest thing to proper dynamics these days i find is forza 3..

if you turn off all the helpers and assists you get a nice raw racing feel.
especially if you have the wheel and pedals..

im really tempted to build one of these but dont have the space to store it or enough time to use it lol









seen one done on a DIY website with a car seat from a scrapyard. a handbrake from a mini. a gear stick from a bmw.
steering wheel was opened up.. sensors for gear change up or down were removed, extended and connected to the gear stick in a 'tip tronic' style.
and one of the unused buttons were changed to being the handbrake button.. this was again removed and extended and fixed in a way that it was pressed down when the mini's handbrake was pulled it..

it was awesome and the closest i've seen to a proper sim set up.. having the gear stick and handbrake in the correct position..


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Most of the current racing type games include loads of different levels and classes etc. It would be ace to see a saloon car style game that could include BTCC, DTM, world tourning cars and Australian V8 super cars. Now that would be worth getting!!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Had this on the psp and loved it


----------

